# Kollisionserkennung



## Cherrywaterking (4. Aug 2006)

Moin Leute!
Währe super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.
Also ich habe zwei Würfel deren Position ich über eine Tabelle bestimmen und ändern kann.
Nachdem ich die Position der Würfel geändert habe und diese neu dargestellt wurden möchte ich zur Kontrolle auf einen Button klicken und feststellen ob diese mit einander kollidieren.
Mein Problem ist, dass ich nur WakeupOnCollisionEntry, WakeupOnCollisionExit und WakeupOnCollisionMovement kenne. Kann ich denn was machen wenn die Kollision schon bereits besteht aber kein Ereignis statt findet. (Statisch)
Vielen dank Leute


----------



## optimusprime1982 (26. Mai 2008)

zwar uralt, aber ich bräuchte das selbe


----------



## ARadauer (27. Mai 2008)

Würfel?

die Klasse Rectangle bietet zb ein contains.. wenn dir das weiterhilft


----------



## Marco13 (27. Mai 2008)

Es geht wohl um Java*3D*. Hab' lange nichts mehr damit gemacht, und kenne die API nicht(mehr) so genau.... aber die zu durchsuchen wäre ja auch eigentlich nicht meine Aufgabe. Kannst ja mal schauen, ob du mit sowas wie http://download.java.net/media/java3d/javadoc/1.4.0/javax/media/j3d/Shape3D.html#intersect(javax.media.j3d.SceneGraphPath,%20javax.media.j3d.PickShape) irgendwas anfangen kannst. Ansonsten ... bliebe noch das "Unnecessary Reimplementation"-Antipattern: Die Überprüfung, ob zwei Würfel sich überschneiden ist nicht sooo aufwändig zu implementieren. (Und wenn sie einfacher und übersichtlicher ist, als die (beschränkten) Java3D-Bordmittel, die es für solche Sachen gibt, für eigene Zwecke umzubiegen, kann man es IMHO schon in Erwägung ziehen - aber dazu müßte man sich die API erstmal genauer ansehen)


----------

